

Allston Trading is hiring Haskell/Erlang devs in Chicago - smanek
http://cufp.org/jobs/haskellerlangc-developers-high-frequency-trading

======
svx
FWIW I interviewed with these guys and was very impressed. I went through a
pretty brutal two-on-one interview that covered unit testing, dynamic
programming, algorithmic problem solving, etc. The team seemed extremely
bright and they were certainly solving interesting problems.

This was for a java role but I'd be excited to see what these guys are doing
with functional programming.

